# Best Audi design for a long time.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The Sportback Concept was the first sign of it and these Ur-quattro sketches are the second sign.


































Sadly enough the Sportback Concept not made it into production without extensive changes to the front, back an mirrors and killing it al together design wise with a boring front. 










And these awesome sketches in the same style not even make it into a concept car. 

Instead we end up with another disappointing Audi (Ur/Sport quattro) design that mist both worlds.
It don't look much like a sport quattro, not even close.


----------



## tom watson007 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah nice pics good design.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

hmmmmm...... its going to have to grow on me


----------

